# Dilled Sour Cream And Cucumbers



## Katherine (Jun 23, 2002)

2 medium cucumbers, thinly sliced 
1 t dill weed 
1 t salt 
1 T sugar 
2 T red wine vinegar 
2 T minced parsley 
2 green onioun and tops, thinly sliced 
1 cup sour cream 
1 tomato, cut into sixths (optional) 
Parsley for garnish 

In a large bowl combine the first nine ingredients. Cover and refrigerate for several hours.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 24, 2002)

Sour cream and cucumbers was a staple in our house growing up - true Hungarians here!!!!!  I'll have to try your version, it sounds wonderful!


----------

